# San Cristobal de las Casas



## Maiseymoo (Apr 5, 2021)

Help. I just arrived in San Cristobal and need to connect with an english speaking expat. I am traveling alone, don't speak Spanish, and have tech/wifi issues. I recently fled a bad situation in America and am overwhelmed and a bit disoriented... I am a 50 tear old female ex-professor of the arts. Can anyone help me find some support?

Maisey


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Join the San Cristobal de las Casas group on facebook.. I am not there right now, should be back in a week or 2 when I get the vaccinated
I am afraid I cannot help you because I do not know any tec that speaks English., I am sure there are some but I do notknow of any. If you go to one of the language school they may be able to help you.
There is also a group called Los AMigos de San Cristobal wherethere are expats..
The owner of Bela the B&B maybe able to help you.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

the group is called San Cristobal de las Cass expat community


----------



## Maiseymoo (Apr 5, 2021)

Thank you so much. I did see the expat Facebook community, but I don't have a facebook account. I am trying to deal without it...


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I live on the hill in el cerrillo and my wifi and internet are awful and so is telcel and nothing to be done about it so good luck.


----------

